# Avellos Rise of the eagle session 07



## Dumok (Jun 25, 2012)

Avellos: Rise of the eagle Session 07
    Report Written by Artemis Claiger:
Gaumata's Vision
Spring 34-37 4097

Squad members:
Squire Aristide- Human (Marcusan) Ranger
Initiate Artemis Claiger- Human (Marcusan) Sword Sorcerer
Squire Gale Silvers: Human (Mestizo) Paladin of Mormuna
Initiate Ilya Wormwood: Human (Marcusan) Wizard
Conscript Moguru the Violent: Hobgoblin Warrior/Mercenary
Adept Lome Stone: Dwarven Priest of Kormujin 
Ovate Jose: Harvester Druid
Apprentice "Tinkerbell" Of the Hedonist Club



As the party's free time diminished, a new mission arose. The Curate Gaumata Alfs-Dotter of the Goddess Avora had a vision of a village that was overrun by women whose stomachs were punctured by sticks and men who appeared as drained and walking husks. The vision also included an overlooking view from a cliff and a pool full of black pudding and a large creature with tentacles.

Based on this information, the party was sent to where they felt the vision pointed: the town of Black Rock. Before leaving, they were given a new set of adventurer badges that provided them an ability to send one short message a day to anyone within the party or back to Dean Bruckheimer in Null. The journey was approximately two days long. The group decided to travel mostly by foot during which time they encountered a stray gnoll as well as a thorny horse - both of which were ignored.

Upon their arrival, the adventurers approached the gate and spoke with the guards, showing them their badges as evidence of who they were and entered into the small town. They then proceeded to meet with the leader of the village known as Feithal Giltheim. The man appeared rather uncomfortable with Moguru's presence, and avoided looking at him after noticing his presence. However, given the demeanor of the man and the conversation that followed, the group instantly became wary and cautious.

From that moment on, an investigation throughout the small town began and the rest of the day became very busy for the members. Different members of the party attended to various tasks as the day went on, gathering information and consolidating when possible in an inconspicuous fashion.

On an observational level, the group noticed that there were approximately sixty villagers. Of the sixty, two-thirds were women, and most were either pregnant or nursing. The children of the village, which there were dozens, seemed muscular and their "games" were more violent and physical than one would expect. Not only that, but they were all named the same; the boys were named Varloz and the girls were named Visla. There was also a shaman named Penliss Red-Toad who lived on the edge of the small town by a waterfall, living isolated. As it were, there seemed to be many secrets of the village.

As the hours rolled on, the information that the party managed to gather was that there was an evil aura in all of the small children, partly in Feithal, in a woman who went by the name The Mistress, and in a sixteen year old boy who was the captain of the town watch named Josah Strong-Spear. Noting the danger, Artemis used his newly acquired badge to send a message back to Dean Bruckheimer, informing him of the imminent threat and the need for reinforcements. Dean Bruckheimer replied to Artemis saying to exercise caution and that reinforcements would take time, as well as to gather more information.

As information continued to roll in, the group started to piece together some of the history. First and foremost, The Mistress was an evil being and had the most powerful evil aura among anyone within the village, and the party deduced that she must be stopped. Furthermore, they found that the name Varloz stepped from a village elder who had died in an "accident" approximately twelve years ago. The name Visla, the group would later come to know, came from Feithal's "victim" earlier in his life, approximately fifteen years ago.

As the party was left split, Gale, Aristede and Ilya were within Feithal's home as the night set in. They decided to peek behind the curtain that Feithal and his wife were behind only to find them both nude, as well as the Mistress nude, atop the both of them in a manner the group deemed threatening. As a result, they lashed out in surprise and almost instantly destroyed The Mistress, leaving a puff of smoke and her wake and sending her back to a plane of the Abyss.

With the strongest source of evil eliminated, the group regrouped and further shared information, using the now helpless Feithal and his wife to gather information and learn that Feithal had sexually assaulted a woman fifteen years ago while he was training to become a Paladin of Avora. Upon learning of this, Artemis punched Feithal in the face and began referring to him as "Coward-Witch" rather than by his name. Feithal's act caused him to fall out of favor with the goddess and caused endless suffering to the village once Feithal became the town leader. Just three years after the incident, everything began to unravel. Lome was shown records in the Temple of Deldane by the active priestess there, Grey Azdalda, and read the clay tablets to learn of the events that occurred after the village had fallen out of favor. Deaths plagued the priestesses, miscarriages plagued the villagers, and bad omens surrounded them.

Realizing the trouble, Lome and Gale used their ability to detect evil spirits to survey what was left of the village members and found that Josah Strongspear and the countless evil children were no longer present. However, the evil energy within the wombs of the pregnant women remained. The shaman, Penliss, said that the women could be cleansed with "a woman's work," which the party felt would be left for later.

They sent back another message informing Dean Bruckheimer that they would need multiple clerics of Avora and Deldane, and that the imminent danger had passed. However, there was still much work to be done, even with the elimination of the Mistress.


----------

